# Toys do nothing for me



## RunawayP (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to know I'm not the only one here.
DF bought me some toys a while back. A rabbit and a dildo. They are awesome when DF uses them on me, but when I use them on myself I get nothing out of them. Nothing at all. I've never been able to get myself off with penetration, so I guess it's nothing new, but I thought that it would be different with a vibrator as opposed to my fingers?
DF can make me orgasm through penetration, fingers, vibe, his p3nis, it all works. I can only make myself orgasm with clitoral stimulation. 
Surely I'm not the only one?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

soo.. don't use the toys then.

What's wrong with that? 

Or only use the toys on clitoral stimulation. Many many woman can only have orgasm with clitoral stimulation only.


----------



## RunawayP (Sep 28, 2012)

Well obviously I'm not going to use the toys when they do nothing for me, I just wanted to know I'm not the only one because it seems every other woman loves vibes etc.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Toys never satisfied my wife, only when I'm there or over the phone when I'm at work and talking dirty and her moaning (FREAKING LOUDSPEAKER BUTTON STUPID FKING BUTTON OMG HOW FKING EMBARRASSING - that happened once... WTF!)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am sure there may be other women like you but I am not one of them.

I can ALWAYS finish with a toy or my hands. They always get the job done. I rarely ever use a toy anyway.

Self-love


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I am sure there may be other women like you but I am not one of them.
> 
> I can ALWAYS finish with a toy or my hands. They always get the job done. I rarely ever use a toy anyway.
> 
> Self-love


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## RunawayP (Sep 28, 2012)

Jealous.

I have to wonder if its got to do with how turned on I am, maybe?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know. Maybe? I mean you say you can get off solely from penetration so that is one thing. Most women do need clitoral stimulation. For me, its the home run and Ooomg. LOL

We're not all built the same way. I guess that's the answer! 

You could always "practice" more.  Try concentrating on a "sexy" thought as you do it.

I one time had to break up with my vibrator (i.e. threw it away in the trash) because it was becoming a Problem. Granted, I was separated from my exH and for the first time in years w/o a sex partner so there's that, but yeah, I felt like, um, I was looking too forward to our sessions so my little friend had to go.

But then I discovered my fingers.

Can't win. Or rather, it's not really "losing."

Hee.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I kind if see what you mean. Vibrators don't do a lot for me as far as penetration goes. Nothing really does when I'm going solo. However, I do enjoy them tremendously for clitoral stimulation.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

For the ladies who have a hard time relaxing with a toy, get a waterproof vibrator and use it in the bath.


----------

